# Gordie Johnson tunings?



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know what tunings Gordie uses for which songs? How does he tune his double-neck?

From a couple of youtube vids, looks like he might do E tuning on both necks of his doubleneck.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I know he does use standard...or drop d on a couple...I'm pretty sure he uses A as well...but...I don't know for sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

found this on TGP.

TS: And now for a gear question – How do you get some of the wailing, big, catastrophic sound you do from your guitars?

GJ: (chuckles) Well THAT is actually something I get asked a lot but it requires a lot of explanation – and it’s funny, ya know 
– I get more gear questions than you’d believe. But for me, it ain’t about the equipment – it’s the lack of equipment that does it. 
I’ve always found that the most uncomplicated signal path between my guitar and the amp is the key. I mean, Matt – if you want 
to hear from the voice of God, you gotta be able to channel it. Mostly too, I use really heavy strings and I have to play a lot 
harder to get that sound. I’m a pretty dirty player. I tend to use amps without distortion because my hands are the distortion 
– my hands are dirty and my playing is pretty crude and progressive. But yeah – cleanest signal path is key because all these 
overtones and signals are pure and the sound regenerates – so you have to get in the signal path which is actually a circular path 
that is constantly looping away from you on a circle. You have to plug yourself into a magnetic field – you have to be part of it. 
I always see all these guys with 9 volt everything and pedal boards and 10 cables between you and your signal – there’s a lot of 
cutoff, there. It’s gotta be pure. Joel plays his electric like it’s still an acoustic guitar and I play electric guitar in Grady almost 
like it’s a banjo, ya know?* I use alot of banjo tunings.* The electricity is just incidental.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I think G is a popular banjo tuning. I don't necessarily buy that 'don't use effects" line, since he uses a Hertzog, which is a distortion unit. a pretty significant one too. "it's all in my fingers"... yeah and that giant tube preamp distortion box.

anyway... I have been using youtube to figure out which tunings on which guitars based on the tunes he's playing.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that he used drop d a lot with big sugar, also some standard.
He also liked to tune to drop d and then downtune his guitar a whole step (drop c I guess? I'm not sure what you'd call it)

He uses a pretty strange tuning with grady...I've seen a youtube video of him talking about it but I can't find it now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBoGSgzku08

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YektF4PcM1Y

I've got no clue about the double neck, the last time I saw him play he barely used it

Nathan


----------



## Angelepai (Aug 13, 2015)

Intriguing that he doesn't say his adoration for the Garnet Herzog by any means.


----------

